
Clojurecademy is now open source - ertucetin
https://github.com/clojurecademy/clojurecademy
======
escherize
It's great to see clojure in the wild. I have to cringe a little at the use of
a bunch of atoms like this:

    
    
      https://github.com/clojurecademy/clojurecademy/blob/master/src/cljs/clojurecademy/course.cljs#L37
    

Also, seeing a whole lot of calls to set-event-handler really rubs me the
wrong way.

To the author, are you willing to let someone move this to more cljs (i.e. a
big state atom with dispatches and subscriptions)?

~~~
ertucetin
Yes, why not :)

------
swlkr
It's really cool to see how people are using the full clojure stack: clojure,
clojurescript and datomic.

~~~
throwaway7645
I know datomic is kind of like a logic based db right? Any example of the
typical use case over a traditional relational db?

~~~
ThrustVectoring
I'm more of a fan of Datomic's query language than SQL's. It's much easier to
parameterize, you can manipulate it as a data structure rather than a raw
string, and you can easily ask questions about what the database knew at a
specific time. The "as-of" function lets you get the value of the database at
a specific time, and the queries you are already writing anyways are against
the current value of the database, so it's easy to compare the two.

~~~
throwaway7645
Y do you care what the DB knew at a specific time?

~~~
sbov
It's useful in some scenarios, but I think the biggest benefit is debugging
(something weird happened in prod? what was the database state?).

I think people try to stretch its usefulness to scenarios where it doesn't
quite fit. It almost fits for historical reports, but from my experience,
usually you're going to find an error in your data that you want to fix "in
the past" so those old reports change, and all of a sudden datomic doesn't
automagically work for your historical reports anymore.

~~~
fazzone
To expand on the debugging bit, Datomic knows and can tell you the exact
transaction responsible for every piece of data in the database. You can also
see the complete state of the DB as of any transaction, but the complete
history is more useful. It's like git blame for the database.

------
jaequery
neat! but does anyone know of an equivalent OS project using js or ruby?

~~~
616c
FreeCodeCamp? It's all an open source RoR app on Github.

